# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Si mund të krijoj ose konvertoj një dokument në .pdf?

## didii

si mund te krijoj, ose te konvertoj nje dokument ne pdf?

----------


## white_snake

shkarko nje .pdf converter. bullzip eshte nje version falas (http://www.bullzip.com/) dhe instaloje.

Hap dokumentin qe do te konvertosh ne .PDF, bej File-> Print (ose Ctrl+P) tek dritarja e printerave kliko tek menuja e printerave te disponueshem, zgjidh 'bullzip printer' pas j jepi 'Ok' (ose 'Print') edhe ndiq udhezimet e bullzip printer per te shpetuar e krijuar dokumentin .PDF

----------


## didii

shum flm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Nqs ke Microsoft office 2010 ne pc , mund ta ruash direkt si file pdf nqs do.

----------


## Atlantisi

*Ose mund ta konvertosh online këtu:**http://www.online-convert.com*

----------


## Bajraku

si mund te konvertoj nje dokument anasjelltas nga pdf?

----------

